# Pressure and Gaggia Espresso



## oliwatts (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if the safety valve on the Gaggia Espresso can be used to modify the pressure that goes to the group like an OPV, or will I need to fit one of these? - http://www.shop.partsguru.com/product.sc?categoryId=81&productId=1685

Also - has anyone had any experience with adding a nice old-style pressure or temperature gauge to those models?

Massive recommendation for Mark at gaggiamanualservice.com, the man is a genius









Oli


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi oli, the part you describe is for a solenoid valve machine, wont really make any difference on your model, with the 2 models outlet being so different. a slight adjustment to the spring inside your outlet valve can make a difference. thanks for the recommendation also.

regards

Mark


----------



## oliwatts (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Mark -- so an adjustment to the screw in the safety valve will help modify the pressure at the grouphead?

Also, would it be possible to add a pressure gauge from the fitting for the self priming valve on the steam fitting?

Hare-brained schemes aplenty


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the outlet valve, the one under your brew head will plit in 2, you can stretch the spring a little, you cant fit a gauge to the steam valve.

good luck

mark


----------



## oliwatts (Feb 14, 2010)

So the brewhead valve is the best way to adjust the pressure? What/where can I fit a gauge to measure the pressure that is flowing out?


----------



## oliwatts (Feb 14, 2010)

Mark -- this is the part I'm after http://www.shop.partsguru.com/product.sc?categoryId=81&productId=1685.

Spotted an article about fitting into onto an Espresso model but assuming it needs a solenoid to work?

Also, is there any truth in removing the self prime valve improving the machine?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

oli, it is designed to be used with the solenoid models, dont remove the self prime valve it works as a pressure release also.


----------

